# car swap tax ?



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

hi can anyone tell me 
i own a car in spain but iam thinking of swapping it with someone else no cash involved (just a straight swap)
does this still involve both partys paying tax ?

or is there a way around it 

thanks sam


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

itsshreck said:


> hi can anyone tell me
> i own a car in spain but iam thinking of swapping it with someone else no cash involved (just a straight swap)
> does this still involve both partys paying tax ?
> 
> ...


Tax is only paid once on change of ownership, based on a fixed list value of the car. To my knowledge there is no way around it. You could share the costs, then it doesn't hurt so much


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes we are doing the same and still have to pay the tax


----------

